

Gates “...the United States government leaks like a sieve..” (2010) - staunch
http://www.defense.gov/transcripts/transcript.aspx?transcriptid=4728

======
fapjacks
1) If you have all the toys everybody else wants, you're going to become
everyone's favorite target. 2) We (the US, and the West in general) do not
punish spies like some other places punish spies. Your life is not going to be
pleasant, but you'll have your life. The same cannot be said of many other
countries on the planet.

